# Bearded Dragon 3D Vivarium



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

So, with all the excellent vivariums I have seen people creating I thought I would give this a go myself.
Went down B&Q and got a few sheets of MDF cut to size and ordered some sheets of polystyrene off fleabay.
The viv is going to sit next to my fireplace between the fireplace and the wall so I have measured it out to be just shy of 4ft so to be able to slide it in the viv is going to be 3 1/2ft wide x 2ft deep x 2 1/3ft high, odd measurements I know but it is to fit nicely into the gap and sit just below the fireplace shelf, should all be snug when done.

Even though I gave the wood to the B&Q wood cutting department a piece of wood I wanted cutting into a rectangle of 10cm by 107cm he managed to cut one end to 9cm and the other end 11cm... how is beyond me.

Anyway.

All the wood laid out









And assembled, it was at this point I thought, bugger, should have left the lid off, but because I was going to be late for work I went tunnel vision and didnt realise what I had done until I had done it.









Then I installed the foam walls and floor which I was going to work on









Day 1 of the build I started to build up what I wanted to do structurally, as this is my 1st time with polystyrene or even crafting a landscape this was very trial and error. I made a few things I later scrapped as I didnt like the look of it. I started on the right by making a frame to which to build around but then discovered on the left it was much easier to build up layers than craft around frames. If I did this again i'd do it all by layers and forget using frames to build around.









My Beardie :2thumb:, he's a moody sod lol.









Thinking outside the box I decided to use the hideous frame I had built to my advantage and turned this into a ancient Aztec style wall that had collapsed and turn it into a kind of ruin / cave, the left side I have carried on building a cave.









This is it so far, 2 days of crafting and 2 tubes of no more nails done lol, i've found the polystyrene boards can go a long way if you recycle the cut offs for odd bits, very helpful  Dreading the grout lol.

Next is to build up the walls, the basking area above the aztec ruin and a bit more landscaping and shaving before grouting. Keep you posted


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking gd  gd luck


----------



## Janie M (Sep 25, 2013)

That is looking really great. I'm having my first go at making backgrounds etc. for our, still currently under construction, three tier viv and you have given me fresh ideas now lol. Having seen your polystyrene bottom (as it were!), I think I will be using that idea now in ours. I've started grouting – messy business – well at least me grouting is a messy business, as it seems to go everywhere. I did decide to add a little acrylic colour to the grout then I changed the colour with each coat, so I made sure that it was all covered properly - this helped me immensely! I also made the mistake of asking everyone I knew to save polystyrene for me and I now have a houseful of it - as you say, the off-cuts go a long way and you don’t need as much as you think you will! Are you doing all the cutting with just a knife? I shot out and bought hot wire tools, which was clearly a complete waste of money if you are doing everything with a knife! Typical lol. Looking forward to seeing it as it progresses.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm excited to see this! Looking good mate!

: victory: - Max


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the rest


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Cheers people,
At the moment the only things I have used is a Stanley crafting knife and a lighter (little tip I picked up watching some of Becky Wheeler's videos, she has some real talent.) A carving tool can be handy if you want to be precise though. With some straight cuts i've used a ruler and the help of will of god to let the polystyrene cut clean lol.


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Shauolin said:


> Cheers people,
> (little tip I picked up watching some of Becky Wheeler's videos, she has some real talent.)


Ye, now if only she'd post up the video of the Diablo setup she sneak previewed in her last vid :bash:


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

as in Diablo the game? Havent seen it, may have to go have a look now lol


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Ye I think it was the last video she did

Previews some structures from Diablo but there was never a follow up


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Short way in to this one - Remember me? lol - YouTube


----------



## Scotteesh (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow! cant wait to see that finished! look amazing.


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally had an afternoon to myself so did a few bits on the project.

I installed the back and side wall and cut some more bricks for the ruins. At the moment the bricks look like they protrude quite a bit but after grouting etc they should fill into the background nicely. 
The idea is for the ruin to fade into the rock work so after some more work I should be able to manage that effect. 
The left space is for a statue head or similar feature but I haven't decided on which type I want yet so have left the area alone until I know what i'm dealing with. The basking spot on the right will have plants in the corner to fill the space up so will look more lively once its completed than just a blank platform (method in the Magners).










Started to carve and sculpt the wall face, a lot of this will be lost in the grouting but it will give me some texture when its done. The dremmel tool was a life saver here, the sanding tool was immensely handy, god knows how long it would have taken without it. I just sanded randomly with no real aim or pattern and turned out quite well.



















And after cutting away the back boarding I have left a mountain line, again some more fine tuning but it gives you an idea of whats going on. I've also made a feed bowl from some off cuts that I can make part of the scenery rather than the two random bowls I have at the minute. One will be for water which I have carved down on two sides to about a finger nail so it can never hold too much water that they may drown.










So yeah, thats it for now, I only had a few hours to myself to try and crack on with, few days off work and kids to school and the other to nursery lol... No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

I need some ideas for the left corner, I'm struggling to make a decision lol
With the temple on the right I obviously need something to go along with it. So far I've thought of, Budda Head, Stargate (which can turn on and off with the lighting), Temple, Pillars and broken Columns, Mayan / Aztec Calender or similar...
Ideas?


----------



## ThePossum (Oct 17, 2013)

If you don't so a stargate I will be officially disappointed. Looks pretty damn good so far though man.


Sent from a potato.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you're wanting to do a head there are polystyrene full size heads on ebay as I got one for my brother to cut up for Halloween last year was less than £10 I think so that may be a start 

But I do think the. Stargate idea is good


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah i'm more swaying stargate, already thinking about how to make the stargate work lol,
1st concept was some paper with the design of the water effect with a LED behind it but it's not a good finish. Next concept is to make a mold from polystyrene of the water effect made to fit the circle, then dye some silicone blue and let it set, then install into the stargate, shine a LED from the back and that should give it the right effect. Going to have a play with some ideas and see what I can make.


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Not mine


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Ahh cool, mines going to be way different lol.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

impressive sculpting going on there :2thumb:

with the hides, have you left the tops free or are you able to grout/seal them inside easily enough when the time comes to do this?


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah with the hides the tops are going to be removable so if I ever need to get inside I can lift of the lids, makes it a lot easier to grout too lol.


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok... so we're going with a Stargate lol

Bought a decent sized replica from ebay for 20 quid and ditched the base it came with. I carved a base into the ground at the back where the gate is going to sit

Roughly like so









I then made a kind of mould by drawing around the inside of the gate onto some polystyrene and hollowing it out. Its a bit touch and go doing it this way as you have to cut the circle quite accurately, I was a tad of in spots but not so much you will notice once it's all done.
If your using silicone please be careful, in liquid form its toxic so use it in a ventilated place (outside). I used my finger to move it about and make the pattern I wanted. Then left to dry, to get the blue I literally just mixed in some blue poster paint, probably should have used a little less and gone a tad lighter but we'll see.










I started to sculpt the rest of the background but until I know how the stargate is going to be constructed there isn't much I can do as I could do all that work and then be unusable lol. So for now I did two of the walls around it and have left them until I know how i'm going to assemble it, so my viv is now a mess again lol










After the silicone has dried around 24hrs later I tore away the polystyrene and this is what I am left with.










After some trimming and fitting I now have a rough idea how my Stargate is going to look complete with portal










When I put my phone behind it and turn the flash on I get a decent effect so I think to save time and effort i'm going to stick with what i've got.

With the LED behind it I shouldn't be too far away from my goal which was this









So that was my effort this day off, I couldnt do more until my stargate was ready to be fitted so next time we'll see a bit more action


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice work : victory:


----------



## Paul Yates (Oct 26, 2013)

Fantastic work, sure you're not a professional looking to plug your work? :devil:

Joking, but suppose that could be seen as a rather large compliment...


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Sadly no lol this is my 1st custom viv attempt, but like they all say if I can do it anyone can lol. First hour or so was trial and error and I ditched a lot of what I made until I found a way which worked for me.
But thanks for the compliment lol :2thumb:


----------



## Paul Yates (Oct 26, 2013)

You keep the pics coming and I'll keep up the compliments


----------



## ThePossum (Oct 17, 2013)

Looking good man! Are you planning on doing a DHD or are the crew just going to be marooned? 


Sent from a potato.


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Haha, I could probably try and knock one up although don't they tend to sit a few feet in front of the gate? May be a problem here lol


----------



## ThePossum (Oct 17, 2013)

Generally yes, but I'm sure there's been a few episodes where it's been partially buried/in a wall.

Upon typing this I realise I need to go outside more.


Sent from a potato.


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Oooook so I had a bit of time on my hands so decided to finish my landscaping, at least I think I have.

Obviously we had to correct the Stargate so I fashioned a little DHD, hopefully with some detail on it when I paint this will look a bit better lol.









Built up the walls and the support for the gate









Then made lots of mess shaving it all, I quite like the terrain like this lol, wish I could keep it.









But this is what I was left with









Removable lid for the cold cave









And removable lid / basking spot for the big cave









And so now with all that done here is a quick overview of the whole build, next stage will be to put on the lower front wooden slat and then start to grout. I may use some filler in places where I need bits to join it depends how well I can do with the grout and if I can use the grout in the same way.














































I may have to scrap the light behind the gate, it is doable but a pain in the arse and I will need to seal the stargate in place to stop evasive crickets building up and dying behind it lol. With the stargate sealed it leaves little way in access to change batteries or whatever when the light behind it dies so I think I may just miss it out and crack on.


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

lookin good


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Before you start grouting I'd add some varying heights to the basking spot, it's currently too flat. You could of course add stones or similar after. Looks cool though! :2thumb:


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

How do you mean mate? At the moment it is just a flat lid to the cave which is also going to be the basking spot also, its currently flat because I am going to be using some slate over the top to keep the heat, with the slate I am then going to build up around it to keep it fixed to the lid.
When you say too flat do you mean different basking spots at different heights or the basking spot itself needs to be a rough terrain?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Shauolin said:


> How do you mean mate? At the moment it is just a flat lid to the cave which is also going to be the basking spot also, its currently flat because I am going to be using some slate over the top to keep the heat, with the slate I am then going to build up around it to keep it fixed to the lid.
> When you say too flat do you mean different basking spots at different heights or the basking spot itself needs to be a rough terrain?


That sounds fine then. I mean if the basking spot has one flat level then that means you'll only provide one basking temp. With various basking levels you offer various differing basking temps.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

That looks awesome so far, subscribing for later updates can't wait to see finished product 

Sent from my e1902_v77_jblw005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

THREAD REVIVAL!!!
lol, this build fell flat on its face (literally) I left it on the dinign table while I went to work, the kids were running around, one fell into the table, tried to grab it to keep herself up and ended up taking it with her, ripping the side wall off and wrecking it...

So i've finally got round to rebuilding and starting again.
You've seen the main design build. I've done pretty much the same thing but learnt from some mistakes. Here's the new build


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

I painted everything in a base coat of a sandy gold colur, then worked over it to get a burnt sand effect.



Then started to add the decor, plants, weeds etc.


THE FINAL PRODUCT


Hide and basking platform, varying heights.


Cool side Hide and water dish


I have s strip led light on order because one side is obviously brighter than the other so to even it out i'm going to add a strip at the front to light it all up.
This was 2 days work, 6-7 hours a day straight. I'm on Annual Leave at the moment so pulled my finger out and got it done , easier this time around because I knew what I wanted to achieve and had pre prep everything I needed.
24hrs for the varnish to dry and Zeus has a new home.


----------



## ThePossum (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks pretty mental! Would love to see he little monster all up in there! 

And may your blades never dull. 


Sent from a potato.


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

So 6 months down the line, 1 thing I have learned with these types of builds now, never... ever, ever, ever... put crickets in your vivs lol. They will eat them lol, luckily I caught this early on and limited the damage but they ate through the coat of varnish then the paint and started on the polystyrene. U can tell on the far right of the picture (the big white patch) where they had a good munch. Sticking to Locusts only now, plus my beardies seem to prefer them anyway.










Zeus in his hide, he swaps hides but seems to prefer the cold end one, I dont know if this is because its bigger?










All still holding strong, only problem I had was with those pesky crickets nibbling....

Now for the next build as Allie is a little unloved in her tank. 









looking a little sad. What to do next? Alliance side maybe?


----------

